# GP Won't do HCG Test



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi girls,

I'm in need of advice, my OTD is Saturday and so though I'd arrange my blood tests with my GP just before to avoid the bank holiday jubilee break, however I got a call from the receptionist this morning saying the GP won't provide the test on the NHS because we had private IVF and it would not be fair on normal pregnant women, as we would be queue jumping! I couldn't believe this, I thought they had a duty of care to look after a patient on their books no matter what but it seems like we're up against a brick wall. I spoke to a clinic that we have been using for our scan but it is a 90 minute drive away, they won't be able to do it untill I am back at work and there is no way I can get the time off, I really don't know what to do.

Thanks


----------



## em2009 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry can't help much we weren't offered any blood tests at all just told to do pregnancy test would have felt better to have blood test but wssnt option
Your GPS don't sound very helpful hope get things sorted and good luck x


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, the clinic is in the Czech Republic that we used for our treatment, we had to go abroad because the NHS couldn't help and the clinic want a result confirmed by bloods, very tricky trying to find somewhere to do it

thanks


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Jess,

If you google private health/medical clinics for your area, you should be able to find one that can do blood tests. The test costs around £60. Hope that helps, my GP doesn't do pregnancy blood test either  , only urine test.

Good luck

Barbs x


----------



## sky7 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Jess

I had my HCG tests done at Care.  I am sure there are a few around the country and it cost £67.00.  Hope you get fixed up.

Sky7


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

You can contact your local hospital to see if they'll run it for you, but you'd probably have to wait until Monday. When was your transfer? You could probably do an HPT and get the same result.

Good luck


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Jess how awful that your gp won't just give you a blood test, havingg ivf is stressful enough without others being awkward!! I got my gp to do my beta but had my ivf on the nhs so not sure if it makes a difference??

Like the ladies have said you should be able to find somewhere private or just use an First Response Early Result i got a strong positive from that test 8dp5dt, which was 6days before my OTD  

Good luck and hope you get your bfp!!!   xxxx


----------



## Patiently Waiting (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Jess. Just want to wish u luck with ur otd. We had deivf at reprofit on 19may . I've found my drs surgery also to be very unhelpful and getting past the receptionist is the hardest part. If they refuse anything forme I just ring back and ask for phone appointment with my gp. She is aware of my situation and generally tries to help. Its terrible that they refuse to help because we aren't even going private by choice. I really do hope u get ur results before weekend x


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the replies and well wishes 4 pregnancy tests down and the result is getting stronger, even a pregnant 1-2 weeks on clear blue digital so its looking hopeful!   Have managed to get a last minute appointment with a fertility clinic a few hours away, they won't be able to do two tests because of the jubilee but I think one is better than nothing, atleast I can compare my beta to internet results

Hope you are all well and wish you lots of luck in your treatments and endevours

P.S. Patiently waiting - You're so right about the receptionists at GP surgeries, the power must go to their heads


----------

